# Mid-Life Refit - Completed by Sallytrafic



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

All motorhome design is compromise, and the smaller the van the greater the compromise. We are still very happy with our chassis and more or less happy with the layout so won't be changing it any time soon. Before starting the 5th year with our van we have decided to make some changes, or to put it another way, shuffle the compromises.

So far I have moved the gas cylinder, regulator etc and replaced the cooker (oven grill and hob) with just a hob.

I'll probably write it up as a blog so I'd better take photos as I go.

PS Anyone want a cooker  (no actually we are going to keep it they cost near enough £400 so if we changed our mind, at least we know it fits.)

Edit blog part I is here >click<


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Frank,finaly getting around to it then :lol: 
Before & after shots please :lol: 
terry


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Frank sounds like you should have started from scratch and built your own - and maybe after shuffling the compromise when you do decide it is time to change - maybe then you will do one yourself - or was that the plan from the start?

Carol


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Refit*

Mornin Frank,
When we moved from a van with a full blown Cooker to the current Hob we were somewhat dubios. 
But for the last 3 years it has worked fine as I hate cooking inside the van with the resultant condensation,smells etc.
We have a selection of cooking devices which are used outside, Bravoska, Micrwave, and Cadac, just one of these would suffice really.

Enjoy your re-fit.
Steve


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The refit has got around half way and I have written the blog up to date so here is the link
Mid life refit Part I

Might give you some ideas.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

:lol: What's this about Frank ??Don't you want us to see it?
terry
(This is a private Blog entry, you do not have the proper authority to view it.)


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Tried to read your blog but message says this is "a private blog and there is no authority to read it" Please help


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

oops

try now


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> try now


Tip top, Frank. It looks interesting. I'll have a read later.

Gerald


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

>> Mid-Life Refit

Wasn't going to tell you, but you are right.

Too much grey hair, made worse by the beard. Sag here, sag there.

You'll be all the better for some hair dye and a few nicks, look forward to the photos.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

hilldweller said:


> >> Mid-Life Refit
> 
> Wasn't going to tell you, but you are right.
> 
> ...


Of course you are right Brian  but I'm well past a mid-life refit better just get back to my varnishing I guess.

in case anyone just happens on page 2 what we are really talking about is my van >here<


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> in case anyone just happens on page 2 what we are really talking about is my van


"My" being the operative word. You've semi-rebuilt it once, haven't you.

I wonder how long before the little grey cells start saying "Hey, I can do better myself, let's find a nice low mileage Sprinter".


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Its done

New 130W Solar Panel

New Gas installation

Awning Light

Move of charger and sundry other jobs

Link to Part One

Link to Part Two

Part 2 includes a list of suppliers which might be relevent for others.

Oh and cost? Well I haven't done detailed sums but less than (but not a lot less than) £1k.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Nice tidy job  Could have done with your help fitting mine :lol: 

Karl


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Now to add all the really useful companies mentioned to the Motorhome Company Directory

(Listed in part 2 of the blog)


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Well done Frank, nice job  
terry


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Excellent Job Frank, and a good write up, the ali link is very useful too.

Olley


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Looks good Frank even though I have no clue as to what half of it is!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for reading about it.

*Olley*

I did look at the idea of a manual sun tracking design that we talked about/discussed on MHF, but the weight to make a structure able to stand up to any wind pressure was prohibitive on a small van. It would also have had to be mounted above the roof bars probably seriously reducing my 100mph and 40mpg  On yours maybe not :lol:


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

100mph and 40mpg---surely not :lol: Frank speeding what next :lol: :lol: 
terry


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I didn't say in UK Maddie

Anyway not the point of this post. We've just had our first night away and everything worked as it should hooray.

Links to my Blogs about it

Link to Part One

Link to Part Two


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Frank 
A bit late I know, but in the California VW have done away with the conventional gas locker using a plastic flask like container, completely sealed (apart from the drain) having a screw top access for the bottle change and operation. The unit is totally versatile and takes up very little space. 
Great refit looks very professional. Should make the next 5 years even more pleasurable.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> I didn't say in UK Maddie
> 
> Anyway not the point of this post. We've just had our first night away and everything worked as it should hooray.
> 
> ...


Frank you always do the job properly don't you and the write up is brill well done.
I have often wondered if I should get Ray to take out the oven but I do hesitate as sometimes it is very useful and yet I bought the Skillet so very rarely us the oven.
Glad everything worked well-- so thats where you went Sunday :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*ReFit*

Nice blog and pics Frank. I like the plate storage.

Do you want a job for about 12 weeks?

Russell


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: ReFit*



Rapide561 said:


> Nice blog and pics Frank. I like the plate storage.
> 
> Do you want a job for about 12 weeks?
> 
> Russell


Go on Russell tempt me 

seriously I would take a lot of tempting


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

maddie said:


> 100mph and 40mpg---surely not :lol: Frank speeding what next :lol: :lol:
> terry


 :lol: sorry Frank no offence meant :lol: I will bet you did not get 40mpg doing 100mph though.
I did say nice job on the other post :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

ah well spotted I did get more than 100 though  (at times) and it didn't drop below about 28-30mpg .


----------

